# متجر مس فاشن أن يقدم لكم عروض ال5 ريال و10ريال , 15 ريال



## مسوقة26 (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


عملائنا الكرام يسر متجر مس فاشن أن يقدم لكم عروض ال5 ريال و10ريال , 15 ريال
و الان اتركم مع الصور و الأسعار لتحكموا

الساعة المعينة الموضه الأحدث و الأغرب مفرق 3 ريال جملة 35 ريال






















ساعة ايس مفرق 5 ريال جملة 60 ريال















ساعة أسيل مفرق 3 ريال جملة 35 ريال
















ساعة التفاحه مفرق 5 ريال جملة 60 ريال














ساعة سواتش الشفافه مفرق 5 ريال جملة 60 ريال














قوتشي البضاوي مفرق 10 ريال و جملة 100 ريال


















قوتشي المربعه مفرق 10 ريال و جملة 100 ريال


















قوتشي المدور الصغير مفرق 10 ريال و جملة 100 ريال

















قوتشي المدور الكبير مفرق 10 ريال و جملة 100 ريال


















قوتشي شبيه الأصلي مفرق 10 ريال و جملة 100 ريال(اللون الأسود نفذ)
















ساعات سهرات 5 ريال جملة 60 ريال



















السلام عليكم
عملا متجر مس فاشن الكرام وصلت و بحمد الله الدفعه الأولى من بضائعنا الجديدة من الصين ساعات مميزة و تشكيلة راقية و الأكثر تنوع و حصريا لمتجرنا متميزه بتصاميمها و موضتها و كذالك أسعاره كما عودتكم جميع الصور من تصويري الشخصي بذلة المجهود الكبير لإخراجها لك بأوضح صورة و الان أترككم مع الصور و الأسعار و لمزيد من الأصناف و الأسعار يرجى زيارة الرابط المباشر التالي

http://www.miss-fash.com/showcat.php?cat_id=17

ساعة كريستل هارت ذهبي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال










ساعة كريستل هارت فضي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال










ساعة كيتي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال










ساعة فيس فضي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال











ساعة فيس ذهبي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال










ساعة أبل فصوص
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 165 ريال










ساعة هالو كيتي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال










ساعة إم أند إمز
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال










ساعة المسطرة
الحبه 10 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 100 ريال










ساعة سواتش الأطفال
الحبه 10 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 85 ريال










ساعة أساور المشاهير
الحبه 5 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 30 ريال










ساعة شوبارد كريستال فضي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال











ساعة شوبارد كريستال ذهبي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال










ساعة شوبارد هارت كبير
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 150 ريال











ساعة شوبارد ستارز
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال











ساعة شوبارد هارت صغير
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال










ساعة إل في(LV) ذهبي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال










ساعة إل في(LV) فضي
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال











ساعة سي كي فصوص جلد
الحبه 20 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 180 ريال











ساعة سي كي جلد نحيف
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 120 ريال











ساعةسي كي الدائري ستيل كبير
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال











ساعةسي كي المربع ستيل
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال












ساعة سي كي الدائري ستيل نحيف
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 150 ريال












ساعة سي كي ستيل عريض
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 150 ريال













ساعة سي كي سي كي الدائري دبل
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 160 ريال











ساعة لا كوست
الحبه 15 ريال الدرزن(12حبه) 140 ريال












و غيرها من العروض على الرابط التالي






للطلب السريع الرجاء الإتصال على جوال/
(0542006283)​




__________________

وصلت الدفعه الأولى من بضاعتي تشكيله واسعه بأسعار جملة مغرية
ساعة لاكوست وسي كي وأساور المشهير و هالو كيتي والسنافر وأنقري بيرد و LED
طµظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط¨ط¶ط§ط¦ط¹ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ظ‡ ظ„ظ„طھط¹ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط· - ظ…طھط¬ط± ظ…ط³ ظپط§ط´ظ†​


----------

